# Great Southern Cigar Box



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Greetings fellow BOTL (as well as SOTL)! Recently my grandmother has decided she needs to downsize her home and has started to get rid of things she no longer wants in her home. As the sole cigar smoker in my family, pretty much all tobacco related items are being sent my way. She just gave me this vintage cigar box and I haven't been able to find out much about it. Didn't know if anyone had any insight. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is some info about New Orleans Cigar history and the M. Trellis company who made those cigars. Not a ton of info but some.

Where Y'At Magazine :: New Orleans, LA - The Cigar


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Found this on a quick search... http://www.trademarkia.com/great-southern-71671545.html


----------

